# Best Web Browser



## t77snapshot (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm curious to know if one browser is faster then  another? ..or if they are all about the same with only little differences, such as features, security, and user friendly.

So what internet browser do you prefer? and why?


----------



## parelem (Jul 10, 2009)

futuremark actually has a browser benchmarker

Futuremark Peacekeeper


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 10, 2009)

I use Firefox because it has ad block plus and the google toolbar. It's also just what I'm used to.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 10, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I use Firefox because it has ad block plus and the google toolbar. It's also just what I'm used to.



Same here


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 10, 2009)

The best browser is whichever YOU like.  We can't tell you which one that is.  Try them yourself and see which one you like the best.

Personally, I prefer Avant, but that is only because I am used to it and have customized it to my liking.  There isn't anything wrong with the other browsers.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sorry guys, I had to...LOL*


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 10, 2009)

Chrome is a few milliseconds faster, but I still prefer firefox on account of the extensive level to which it can be customized to fit your browsing preference.


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 10, 2009)

Fire fox dosnt open some pages that I need for work purposes, Ill stick with IE becouse i havet seen a page that it cant open


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 10, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> *Fire fox dosnt open some pages* that I need for work purposes, Ill stick with IE becouse i havet seen a page that it cant open



Like Window's Update Page. 


I use FF as my personal fav.


----------



## jaredudu (Jul 10, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Fire fox dosnt open some pages that I need for work purposes, Ill stick with IE becouse i havet seen a page that it cant open



Their is an ie tab addon for firefox that allows you to open websites that only work with internet explorer from within firefox

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419?src=api


----------



## douglatins (Jul 10, 2009)

Firefox doesnt open OWA


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> http://www.firefoxgoogletoolbar.com/firefox_18a.jpg
> 
> *Sorry guys, I had to...LOL*


----------



## troyrae360 (Jul 10, 2009)

jaredudu said:


> Their is an ie tab addon for firefox that allows you to open websites that only work with internet explorer from within firefox
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1419?src=api



 no need to worry about addon's with IE


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 10, 2009)

Oops! I just noticed there was a thread just like this posted back in 5/02 and I also forgot to add an "other browser" poll option.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I deciede which browser to install depending on the system. 
*Opera* on my main machine, its secure, and I like the style of it.
*Firefox* on the laptop, because it needs a light browser that isn't too resource hungry.
*Chrome* on the Eee PC, simply because it displays just the basics and websites have more space.


----------



## Easo (Jul 10, 2009)

Firefox. Lack of windows update page is just a restriction from MS.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 10, 2009)

Chrome. Use it on all my machines now. I still keep FF as a backup...but haven't used it since I got Chrome many moons ago.


----------



## kylzer (Jul 10, 2009)

I.E8 i voted just cause everything works on it as sometimes FF lets me down.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 10, 2009)

Chrome, because in a bandwidth-starved country like mine, fastest == best.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 10, 2009)

Safari for main use, Firefox for Internetbanking and IE for and site that doesn't work on the other two.

I prefer Safari as it seems to blend well with Windows. But i hate IE for that loading time... and it looks bad. Safari also has the history, top pages etc layed out like in the i-phone way. Should be called i-safari tbh.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 10, 2009)

hehe first i used IE then got used to opera and after a time seen many guys sit on firefox but i didnt want to because i really liked opera (but didnt realize how slow it was) and then somehow i reinstalled my os and installed firefox from a random cd and im using it for a long time already


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2009)

Lynx.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 10, 2009)

Firefox every-time for me. Like Shadow said, Ad-Block (Plus) & others such as Flagfox, and adding in multiple search engines is a fantastic feature. Firefox 3.5 give it a shot!


----------



## laszlo (Jul 10, 2009)

i like firefox also but since i updated to 3.5 i have this annoying bug: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/unable+to+download+or+save+files 

and as in the link i can't save or download when i click any download link

i tried all suggested by mozilla even i revert to older firefox version without success

does anyone else have this issue and if yes has correct it?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 10, 2009)

I really want to like Chrome, I use IE cus I get fed up of having to flick back to it anyway when a site doesnt work. Firefox always seems buggy to me, and other than IE not working when you right click and copy shortcut, i find not other bugs.

Only things i dont like about Chrome is no Bookmakrs button, i fail to see why i need to waste screen space with a whole bar, I dont need to see it there all the time. And also there is no automatic empty temporary files option like most browers have.

Fix that and im converted, but for now, IE is the only browser that does everything for me


----------



## richjordan255 (Jul 10, 2009)

i personally prefer firefox just seems more stable to me and i really like the new version

Besides i like a few of the addons for firefox, for example stumbleupon is great if ur board

just my 2penneth worth


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 10, 2009)

firefox / IE... reasons being that most websites are designed for these browsers, then tested in others... and if they have any special JAVA code or anything extra it may not function / display correctly on another browser


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2009)

Firefox is my preference, the add ones and ease of use it what I like about it. AdBlock Plus, GMail Notifier and many others. The right click and search Google/Wiki/eBay/IMDb etc feature is great, there's even an add on that loads the next page automatically lol, had it on and was browsing the forum and was going "Why the hell is this page so long" lol then I noticed I had it on.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2009)

IE8 definitely ain't "fast" but it gets the job done.  IE8 is an enormous improvement from IE7 as far as security is concerned.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 10, 2009)

IE6/FF, since I use server 2008 I don't have IE6 anymore though. Most fun is netpositive though, love the errors.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 10, 2009)

Just try them all out and go from there i prefer IE myself as it displays pages and not really concerned at what speed it does it.


----------



## peach1971 (Jul 10, 2009)

parelem said:


> futuremark actually has a browser benchmarker
> 
> Futuremark Peacekeeper



Cool, surprised me with 3066 points in Firefox 3.5 (compared to Core i7 920, same browser: 2525 points). 






Lol, there´s actually a "Techpowerup image enlarge" as a userscript for FF Greasemonkey.
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/51727

Greasemonkey is one of my favourite plugins besides all the plugins for privacy and ad blocking.
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/748


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 10, 2009)

opera 10 beta


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 10, 2009)

Been used to firefox for a while and don't really feel like changing it up at all.
Firefox works for me. However I use IE and Opera on my phone.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 10, 2009)

Yea! Go Safari!

Fastest and looks the best


----------



## js01 (Jul 10, 2009)

Firefox + Adblock Plus ftw!!


----------



## wiak (Jul 10, 2009)

well its hard, firefox for addons, chrome for speed, opera for standards, flock is a wreid firefox copy, internet explorer for viruses and safari for the zoo


----------



## etrigan420 (Jul 10, 2009)

IE8.

Does everything I need it to.


----------



## wiak (Jul 10, 2009)

DO not i say DO not use Internet Explorer, its horribale outdated just look at any other browsers, they do all the new stuff way faster, and even supports HTML5 tags


----------



## etrigan420 (Jul 10, 2009)

wiak said:


> DO not i say DO not use Internet Explorer, its horribale outdated just look at any other browsers, they do all the new stuff way faster, and even supports HTML5 tags



Way faster?  You realize that we're talking about milliseconds here right? 

If it fails to do something that I want it to do, I might shop around.


----------



## Pix (Jul 10, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Safari for main use, Firefox for Internetbanking and IE for and site that doesn't work on the other two.
> 
> I prefer Safari as it seems to blend well with Windows. But i hate IE for that loading time... and it looks bad. Safari also has the history, top pages etc layed out like in the i-phone way. Should be called i-safari tbh.



After using Firefox for the last few years, I tried Safari last week and I am loving it.

I think I'll be using this for a while now.


----------



## wiak (Jul 10, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> Way faster?  You realize that we're talking about milliseconds here right?
> 
> If it fails to do something that I want it to do, I might shop around.


have you even tryd chrome or firefox?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 10, 2009)

I dropped IE a couple of years ago and use Firefox now. I am going to try Chrome and maybe Safari (even though i'm not a fan Mac) 




peach1971 said:


> Cool, surprised me with 3066 points in Firefox 3.5 (compared to Core i7 920, same browser: 2525 points).
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1180/snap8712.jpg



3066! very nice score


----------



## btarunr (Jul 10, 2009)

They changed the scoring system. You might get a very nice score too.


----------



## domy85 (Jul 10, 2009)

I use the 64bit version of IE8 some times, but other than it not being able to open flash media websites, whats the benefit? I use IE8 though all the time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 10, 2009)

I like IE8. Have you guys tried it yet?


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 10, 2009)

Chrome hard locked my rig all the time... and safari has weird font smoothing making everything look blurry.

I like IE8, although i would not surf the pr0n with it.... Opera for that  - the more obscure the browser, the better lol.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 10, 2009)

btarunr said:


> They changed the scoring system. You might get a very nice score too.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 11, 2009)

Opera 10 beta FTW!!!

EDIT:

FF 3.5 did pretty well too:


----------



## Triprift (Jul 11, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> Way faster?  You realize that we're talking about milliseconds here right?
> 
> If it fails to do something that I want it to do, I might shop around.



Exactly its amazing how many ppl assume cus a browser is ms faster than its better like if we loses that time weel feel robbed and want it back.


----------



## mtosev (Jul 11, 2009)

i voted for Firefox.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 11, 2009)

firefox 3.5 out using it now didnt know that and it didnt update it self


----------



## method526 (Jul 11, 2009)

i like chrome, but it lacks some small features that firefox has (bookmarking, 'where to save files' default function, COMPATIBILITY with some sites, etc.)
so firefox now...but when chrome fixes itself up, chrome it will be.


----------



## Polarman (Jul 12, 2009)

IE8 satisfies my needs.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 12, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Chrome hard locked my rig all the time...



Did it only do this while the browser was in use?   because I downloaded Chrome yesterday and about an hour later I got bsod and a reboot that was the most recent change on my comp and I never had bsod before


----------



## Kursah (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, I'm suprised Chrome beat out Opera thus far! I tried chrome for a little while after it's intial release, it was ok, but I've been used to IE and Opera for so many years, I'm just more comfortable with them and their features, especially opera...I use IE sparingly, mostly when I gotta do my GM training courses and cert stuff, for some reason they only allow IE to access all content on their pages...beyond that, Opera FTW! At least for me!


----------



## LittleLizard (Jul 12, 2009)

in terms of speed, chrome wins but security, features and overall performance, firefox kick ass.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 12, 2009)

Another vote for firefox. I really gave chrome a good try for about 3 months, but I found small niggles with it that eventually pissed me off enough to return to Firefox. Formatting seemed problematic on Chrome, for instance I couldn't get it to show the edge of the recent posts list here on TPU. Like I say, small niggles...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 12, 2009)

firefox is just better overall because its established, chrome is yet to get off its feet with updates and customisation

community has built a lot of addons and themes for firefox


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 12, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Did it only do this while the browser was in use?   because I downloaded Chrome yesterday and about an hour later I got bsod and a reboot that was the most recent change on my comp and I never had bsod before



yep... only when it was open.  Granted, it was an earlier version than the current, but I keep my browser open all day, and whenever chrome was open it would hard lock.

Did some googling and found it was a common problem.

you got a BSOD without it open?


----------



## JanJan (Jul 12, 2009)

IE got my vote because of its fast booting time. I have used only friedfox  and IE for awhile now and just couple days ago i entire switched to IE. 
The new IE boot up in less than a second while friedfox sometime takes like 15-25sec. And im sure i don't have many extra thing enable.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 12, 2009)

JanJan said:


> IE got my vote because of its fast booting time. I have used only friedfox  and IE for awhile now and just couple days ago i entire switched to IE.
> The new IE boot up in less than a second while friedfox sometime takes like 15-25sec. And im sure i don't have many extra thing enable.



If it takes 15sec for firefox to boot up then you have problems. Mine is pretty much instantaneous (0-2 sec) unless I click on the icon just as windows boots, even then it takes no more than 5-6 sec. I'd say if any program takes that long to boot w/ a dual core and sata drive you need to re-evaluate your OS and how it's running.


----------



## JanJan (Jul 12, 2009)

sometime it boot up just fine, 5sec or so, but sometimes it takes just so long. I may have exaggerated that a bit but already removed firefox, nothing to test now  
couple weeks ago i look up this one and there are a handful of people have boot up problem with new friedfox


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 13, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> yep... only when it was open.  Granted, it was an earlier version than the current, but I keep my browser open all day, and whenever chrome was open it would hard lock.
> 
> Did some googling and found it was a common problem.
> 
> you got a BSOD without it open?



Well Firefox was open at the time the bsod occurred, but I never had that issue before. I guess Chrome is not to blame, now I have to figure out what is?.....


----------

